# When a little person is born, etc are they the same weight as average baby is



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Been wondering that as well because of Little People, Big World.

Thank you.


----------



## ChrisCountryGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

A lot probably depends on genetics and what type of dwarfism they have.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

It is my understanding that Little People can have babies who may or may not have the same condition. If the babies do not have the condition they are usually born a normal size. As PP stated if they have the condition, it depends on what type they have. Because of pelvis problems I believe it is nearly impossible for a LP to have a vaginal birth.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Pelvic problems are also dependent on causes and effects of the particular reason someone is a Little Person.

Actually, from my very limited (read--in movies and on television







) knowledge of Little People their heads are of normal size. So I would think that having pelvic problems would automatically increase the chances for CPD since the baby's head would not be smaller regardless.

All of which amounts to this being a very good example of why c/s have a time and place.







Although, of course, it would be better for everyone to be able to have exactly the birth they want.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Everyone,


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Interesting you should post this, because I was watching Little People Big World last night, and asked outloud to my dh, "I wonder how big LP babies are at birth".


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I love that show! At my work we have identified a few dwarfs or little people with other names, and most were normal size but had distinct features that gave it away that they were "different". Genetics followups and family histories determined they had some sorts of dwarfism (if that is the right term).


----------



## doula and mom (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh, I can actually answer a question that no one has answered before me!









I have a good friend who is a LP. The most common type of dwarfism is achondraplastia, which I'm probably spelling wrong. Their heads are usually a little bit larger, but the real reason LP can't have vaginal births is that their pelvic anatomy prevents it. My friend has a 2yo who is not a LP, although her dp is a LP.

But to answer the original q, I believe they are the same size as regular babies (my friend's phrase) but, again, with the characteristic shorter limbs -- for the most common type.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doula and mom*
Oh, I can actually answer a question that no one has answered before me!









I have a good friend who is a LP. The most common type of dwarfism is achondraplastia, which I'm probably spelling wrong. Their heads are usually a little bit larger, but the real reason LP can't have vaginal births is that their pelvic anatomy prevents it. My friend has a 2yo who is not a LP, although her dp is a LP.

But to answer the original q, I believe they are the same size as regular babies (my friend's phrase) but, again, with the characteristic shorter limbs -- for the most common type.

Erika,


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
It is my understanding that Little People can have babies who may or may not have the same condition. If the babies do not have the condition they are usually born a normal size. As PP stated if they have the condition, it depends on what type they have. Because of pelvis problems I believe it is nearly impossible for a LP to have a vaginal birth.

I actually asked our midwife the same question because of the show, and she's had a little person have a vaginal birth, so it is possible. other than that she said they temd to have a larger head and shorter arms in comparison to their body.


----------

